# DNS issues with enworld.org



## mearlus (Feb 4, 2009)

Is there something possibly up with the DNS setup for enworld.org?  For the past 3 days I've been having odd issues.  

My home DNS server earlier this week resolved www.enworld.org to 65.127.163.19 which failed to return any icmp or other responses.  I ssh'd into a server at my work and it resolved to 68.68.204.19 and replied icmp and www requests.  Ok, so DNS change and my cache hasn't updated, no biggy.

Now today I'm at work and it's completely opposite.  My work DNS servers have cached 64.127.163.19 and fail to load/respond to queries.  My home server resolves to the correct 68.68.204.19 address.

Doing a little digging (literally ) I have found some discrepancies between the two NS that enworld's zone files indicate to use.  It appears that the name servers enworld uses aren't syncing/updating each other correctly.  Is it possible to get this resolved? 

Checking for NS addresses:
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;enworld.org.                   IN      NS

;; ANSWER SECTION:
enworld.org.            9424    IN      NS      ns2.cyberstreet.com.
enworld.org.            9424    IN      NS      ns.cyberstreet.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns.cyberstreet.com.     75323   IN      A       204.145.237.17
ns2.cyberstreet.com.    162660  IN      A       68.68.204.6


NS replying incorrect IP address:

[~]% dig @68.68.204.6 www.enworld.org

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> @68.68.204.6 www.enworld.org
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 36178
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.enworld.org.               IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
*www.enworld.org.        10800   IN      A       65.127.163.19*

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
enworld.org.            10800   IN      NS      ns2.cyberstreet.com.
enworld.org.            10800   IN      NS      ns.cyberstreet.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns.cyberstreet.com.     10800   IN      A       204.145.237.17
ns2.cyberstreet.com.    10800   IN      A       204.145.237.14

;; Query time: 57 msec
;; SERVER: 68.68.204.6#53(68.68.204.6)
;; WHEN: Wed Feb  4 09:12:22 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 131


NS replying correct IP address:

[~]% dig @204.145.237.17 www.enworld.org

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> @204.145.237.17 www.enworld.org
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 39669
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.enworld.org.               IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
*www.enworld.org.        10800   IN      A       68.68.204.19*

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
enworld.org.            10800   IN      NS      ns2.cyberstreet.com.
enworld.org.            10800   IN      NS      ns.cyberstreet.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns.cyberstreet.com.     10800   IN      A       204.145.237.17
ns2.cyberstreet.com.    10800   IN      A       204.145.237.14

;; Query time: 53 msec
;; SERVER: 204.145.237.17#53(204.145.237.17)
;; WHEN: Wed Feb  4 09:12:44 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 131


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 4, 2009)

See also: http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/249742-merged-enw-cm-access-problems.html

It seems indeed to be an issue with the cyberstreet nameservers on which EN World (and Circvs Maximvs) are hosted. 
(Morrus noted in the above thread that he can't e-mail them due to that issue, but someone else found a phone number and availability dates, so I hope he or some of the Admin/Mods will get through and it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 4, 2009)

There is, yes.   It's affecting all servers at Cyberstreet.com, apparently.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 4, 2009)

mearlus said:


> Doing a little digging (literally ) I have found some discrepancies between the two NS that enworld's zone files indicate to use.  It appears that the name servers enworld uses aren't syncing/updating each other correctly.  Is it possible to get this resolved?




This was the problem, and I am told it has been resolved.  Access should clear up over the next few hours, as DNS information propagates.


----------

